# 5 nigerian does due 4/13/13! pic heavy!



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are our girls, all bred to our blue eyed buck, all due the same day! (We think!) Sold the buck, hopeing for more blue eyes!
All pure, registered, hope to sell almost all the babies. 
The small white doe is actually an unregistered fainting doe, so really, only 4 Nigerians due...

The two butts together are Big Betty on the left, Lady on the right. I love Bettys udder right now! That's betty staring at the camera in the last pic, she usually has trips, she is huge right now!

Darker brown with white paint on side is Yabba, polled, gave us QUADS, 2 and 2, last year, I think she may be due about two weeks after the others. But no udder yet, weird since she tested positive for pregnancy using biotrack at the same time as my other girls...normally she has a huge udder by now. I'm confused about her right now.

Smaller light brown doe is Maggie May. Her FF udder is just beautiful! Can't wait to see her in milk!

The group together are my other does, not bred, except one, but they are not due for months.

The fainter is named Whimsy. I'm thinking twins by movement I've felt. She is an ff too. Decent udder, but has a small, extra teat.

21 days, approx till kidding!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Let all the ladies out to mow the front yard today. So relaxing to watch them happily graze. Maggie is such our baby, she hollers every time she can't see us. She was a bottle baby who lived inside with us for at least a month. 
No reason other than we really enjoyed having her around, she slept in an old playpen, then into a wire enclosure. It was sad when she went out to be a real goat...
Can't believe she is due in 21 days!!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Maggie is the light brown, or maybe reddish brown is a better description, who has the great little ff udder. Don't think I got a front or side pic of her yet. Gonna have to update pics soon.

Big Betty is our herd queen, even though Yabba has been here longer... Betty is getting So big, she doesn't want to squat all the way when she pees! I think it's because she won't be able to get back up! We are expecting trips out of her. This is our first kidding with Betty, but we're told she had trips the last 3 freshenings.

Very excited about Lady's kids, since her and the buck have blue eyes!! Really hoping to get a quality blue eyed doeling outta her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, I know you! Welcome over here!

You have a really nice looking herd and those udders are sure growing.

Good luck with kidding and I hope your son is doing well.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Karen! Yeah, I'm a BYH transplant, still hang out over there, there just don't have the time to post both forums!  Spencer is doing ok, had two chemo infusions so far, and NO serious side effects yet! 
Can't wait to have fresh milk for him


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing ok. Yes, the goat milk should be great for him!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like your going to be overrun with kids pretty soon. I bet you can't wait. Good luck with your kidding season


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks StarMfarm! I can't wait till April 13th! Granted, it's only day 145 from the first breeding, but I'm still counting the days! Really want to get to milking too.

The mucus plug has been coming out on Maggie the ff for 2 weeks and keeps showing more everyday. Ligs hard as rocks so far.

It's really showing a lot on Whimsy, lots of white goo on her everyday. It's almost gross! More than any other doe. She's a ff too. Ligs are softer, but not squishy or gone.

Big Betty and Lady aren't having any white plug showing yet, but they are old timers at this kidding game. Lady and Betty do have softening in the ligaments though.
No one looks to have dropped yet.

Yabba still has no udder development. Is it possible she absorbed her pregnancy 45-50 days into it? Had her tested and got a positive when she was 45 days along, or so I thought. Maybe she wasn't that far along and absorbed the kids? She did seem in heat and accepted the buck in December. No signs of blood or heat since the test though...test was in january. hmmmm. What do you think?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Deleted double post


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you felt any kid movement in Yabba?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't even tried to feel for kids yet on Yabba. She has no udder and her belly is normal, non-preg size. Tip of her vulva is pointing up too. Gosh I hope she's pulling a secret pregnancy, I really want a polled doeling outta her! 

Just keep thinking about her preg test being positive, so trying to be hopeful.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Pics of today preggos! 

First is Yabba, whom I'm not sure about...

Next is Whimsy the fainter

Then Maggie May

Then Lady, she's on the left, big betty on right giving a side view

Then a Big Betty udder pic!

Girls are getting so ready! 

Guess how many kids for each!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are certainly getting bigger!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I really think Yabba is pregnant. She has a little udder, unless her udder never shrank up after a previous kidding?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

It's pretty saggy, no full feeling to it. It took forever for her to dry up from last March kidding. It seems to be shrinking, but her teats seem to be getting longer and fuller, so I just don't know...

Hope you're right though!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

16 days till first possible delivery!! Girls are getting wider, except Yabba, udders getting bigger.

Everyone is constantly hungry, peeing alot, plugs dripping out on almost all the girls! Vulvas are getting puffy, starting to fall open a bit. 

I give plenty of alfalfa, grain with BOSS, pro bio powder, loose minerals plus blocks for licking. They are let out daily to forage the property, get more excersize too.

Just put tons of fresh straw in the barns and kidding hut. Babies are due on hubbies 53rd birthday!! Should we name one after him in honor of his birthday? Hoping for all does, but preparing for bucks!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Great news!!! 

I felt kid movement in Yabba!!! So happy about that!! 

So she could be either 5days away from being 4 months pregnant, or 13 days away from 145 days pregnant. Last kidding she did go to day 150, with quads.

Her udder is still very, very small, for her. Squishy and hang-y, if that makes sense? Even my ffs have bigger udders than her right now, and are due in about two weeks.

Guess we'll find out one way or another. Maybe she is just having a single doeling?
Whatever it is just glad she is bred! She is a great momma. A total space cadet in real life, but a great momma!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Sooooo... Lady has very squishy ligs!! Checked her last night, and they were sunken way down in, barely noticeable!

I bought Lady back in November of last year, along with a buck to breed my girls to. He was so handsome and had the blue eyes I was looking for. Lady has blue eyes too.

Well, Lady was in kinda rough shape. Her fur was very brittle, falling out, very short and She needed a little weight put on her. We have her fur in Better shape now, and her weight is slightly better, but not as good as I'd like.

When we got her, she had been running with a buck, and had breeding evidence under her tail. We brought her home November 19th along with our buck. Our buck got right to work, but showed zero interest in Lady. We spent alot of time tracking breedings, who had tail crusties, and even had blood tests done. Lady never had any fresh crusties or any wet show under her tail. Buck really ignore her. But I suppose it could have escaped our notice...

So we are now waiting to see when she delivers to have a better idea of who the sire is of the babies. If she kids before the 13th, it's not our buck. After 13th, could be either buck, up to a point. After 23rd, definately our buck.

As of today, her ligs are very sunken and soft. She looks like her belly has dropped too. Her appetite is strong, eating well. Since this is our first kidding with her, I don't know how she acts in labor. She is a very quiet doe, even when she does talk, it's a very quiet noise. She is a bit older, 8, this might be her last kidding, not sure.

I am not looking forward to midnight barn checks, but since I have no idea what to expect, I guess we will be wearing a path to the barn this whole next week!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Lady's udder has noticeably gotten fuller! Ligs still low and soft, but not gone. She is still eating alot, but is spending more time away from the herd a ways. Not too far though, just in case food shows up.

She is acting a bit more friendly and talking a bit more. I might even be noticing her doing some stretching too! Could be any time, and day! No discharge, but vulva is starting to open a bit. Geez, I can't wait!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Caught Lady biting at her right side, in an almost annoyed way. 
Then, as I approached her, she walked into the barn and just stood there, like she was waiting for something...I was allowed to walk up to her, without her frantically trying to dodge out, and gently hold her collar, even check her ligs! Ligs are so almost gone, it's driving me crazy!! Tail head is different too. Fingers fit around easily.

Trying to feel her udder pushed her too far and she bolted, but I'm happy that she let me so close and even seemed to enjoy my scratching her. 

I think she will deliver anywhere from tonight through the 6th of this month.

Gonna go do a quick check now.....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Just came in from checking Lady. BRRRR, it's cold out there! Well, cold for this Cali girl, prolly warm for some of you out there! 

So, her ligs are totally gone!! Couldn't find them even digging in hard to make sure I wasn't fooling myself. Her udder is huge, and while I'm probably indulging in wishful thinking, thinking it looked SHINY!! Granted, it looked shiny in the light of my flashlight beam shining right on her udder, but still....it didn't look like that last night.

Still no discharge of any kind, and she came running at me when she saw me give sunflower seeds to the other girls. She snarfed them up like a starving goat! And she was biting at her right side again... 

It's gonna be a looooooong night.

Anyone out there wanna stay up with me??

I'm training my daughter to be a goat midwife, well... actually we are kinda learning together, I just have a bit more experience, but not much. So I'm sure she will be right along with me most trips out to the barn tonight. Be nice to know I've got TGS folks to back me up when I panic....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So did your goat kid yet?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Fell asleep last night, so, no midnight checks. Which is good, since no kids were born! 

This morning I went out to feed, and Lady was not in the yard. Naturally, I thought she wad in the barn kidding....but then I said a loud goodmorning to all the goats, and next thing I know... out pops lady's head from the barn! The second she realised food was coming, she started yelling and came running as fast as her belly would let her go! 

Her udder this morning is easily half again as big as yesterday, ligs still gone. AND she had a small string of goo hanging from her vulva! First bit of any type of goo I've seen on her this whole time. 

Bet she is waiting till hubby goes out of town later this week, that way I'll be too busy to bug her!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Lady has been standing at the barn door, just looking inside, for the last 20 minutes. Trying to make up her mind about something? 

Wondering if I should put her in one of the other 2 barns for safety. They are all connected and only separated by no climb fencing, and since she is isolating herself anyways, maybe it would be better.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

In labor!??? She is yelling alot, normally a near silent goat.

Huge glob of white goo, prolly the plug, but she did this hunching up thing where her butt tucks under and her back/tailhead area get real high, did that 3 times in a row, then more white goo came out.

I think it will be soon!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:


> In labor!??? She is yelling alot, normally a near silent goat.
> 
> Huge glob of white goo, prolly the plug, but she did this hunching up thing where her butt tucks under and her back/tailhead area get real high, did that 3 times in a row, then more white goo came out.
> 
> I think it will be soon!!


Good Luck! We are waiting on 3 dies that are due from April 6-may 5 since they were out to pasture with the buck we don't have an exact due date just a due in month!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I am inside, taking care of my son, it's nap time. Wouldn't it be nice if Lady decided to kid while Spencer sleeps? Too bad doe code doesn't allow for that! 

Lady is walking around the pen like a woman in early labor, yelling her head off,, scratching herself on trees.. 

I left my oldest, my daughter, in charge of watching her for awhile. She has her phone on her in case anything interesting happens. Every time my phone rings I'm ready to jump up and run out the door to the pen!

C'mon Lady, give us some blue eyed doelings!!!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Layed down for a few minutes when my phone rang....Lady had a bag of water presenting!! 

We got her into the barn, and she textbook delivered 3 kids!!! 

1 blue eyed buck, black and white. 1 black and white, Brown eyed doeling, and 1 cream and caramel, blue eyed doeling, with wattles!!

Girls are huge, boy is small and was floppy, we think we intervened in time to help save him, thanks to all the helpful advice from TGS members!! 

Pics coming soon!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I was outside all day and missed this?! Darn it!! Well congrats on three healthy babies, how exciting :wahoo: Can't wait to see pics


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some pics of the bottle buck, haven't gotten my camera out to get the others pictures taken. Soon...


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So super cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a cutie! Looks like he's part of the family


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Sooooo, now Big Betty has squishy ligs and her tail is flopping to the side!! 

NNNOOOOOO!!! Way too soon!! For some reason, I have two due dates on the calendar, the 11th and the 13th...but I wrote them as being visibly bred on november 19th, 2012...So, maybe I'm off on breeding date, maybe I wrote it a day or two later??

I hope she doesn't go early, I don't want preemies!!

Hold them in Betty!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope she holds them in....one of my ladies was very soft for about a week before she kidded this year and this was her second freshening. 

How's all the pregnant ladies holding up these last couple weeks of their pregnancy? Tired and ready to get babies out I'm sure lol.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some pics from this morning. I brought the hay onto the porch so my son Spencer could watch them eat through the window. Pics are of Big Betty. She looks smaller now that the babies seem to have dropped. Due in 7 days!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Such cute little pregnant gals


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness how freaking CUTE are they?!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How's your girls? Only a few more days.....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

The race is on!! Tomorrow is day 145 for 3 of the girls for sure! Yabba is barely looking preggers, but her udder is growing, I think she is due around May 5th. Can't wait to see what she gives us.

Big Betty is looking a bit posty in the rear legs, and is acting really grumpy this morning. Her ligs are gone on one side, barely there on the other, udder is looking huge,not quite boomed though. She is huge!! She grunts while she walks and when laying down, obviously very uncomfortable! Belly has dropped for sure, her belly is hanging so low it's almost funny!

Maggie May still has firm ligs, belly still hasn't dropped. She breathes fast, and grunts alot from internal pressure. She is LOVING the daily back massages I give her, has become even more a mommas girl,silently leaning on me, following me everywhere. No udder boom yet...

Whimsy is kinda a ding bat, just hangs on the fringes. But she has become more friendly, allowing a bit more touching and scratching. Udder is big, ligs are loose, but she is hiding those babies well. If I hadn't felt kids kicking and seen the udder, I wouldn't guess her to be preg!

I did trim everyone's hooves and gave vitamin B shots yesterday, also wormed Lady since she definately needed it. Her twin doelings are doing fantastic and are so cute!! 

Today my hubby is taking our son to his chemo treatment so I can do serious cleaning, inside and out. We have just tons of people coming over this weekend. Various reasons for their visits, none related except a couple are coming to see goats born. Which pretty much guarantees they won't kid this weekend, right???


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Wanted to ask, what do you think of Big Bettys udder so far?? I know the above pics aren't the best, but I'm trying to figure out good udder attachment from poor. As well as judge a good size on an ND from under size. I realise this is before kidding, but I also want to learn to try to predict what a good udder is before it's totally full.

Opinions??


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like Big Betty is getting close. Wishing you a smooth kidding...hopefully sometime this weekend lol. But your are probably right, she will wait till the second your company leaves to pop those babies out lol. Can't wait to see baby pics!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The udder looks nice and even. From what I can tell, I would like to see a higher attachment in the back.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I have no idea who is gonna pop first, Big Betty or Whimsy. Betty has squishy ligs and a floppy tail, Whimsy has super rubbery ligs but I can easily, very easily, get my fingers around her tail head and almost touch fingers together without even trying.

Both have big, big udders too. I think both have yet to really boom though. Betty just keeps slowly inflating, Whimsy seems about the same as the last few days. Whimsy is not eating her hay as much though....

Maggie has tight, hard ligs and hasn't dropped, so I think she will be closer to day 150. She is spending alot of time chasing me down, leaning her head and shoulders on me, begging for lovin. Like a scared first time mom, looking for reassurance that everything is ok.. So sweet <3

Yabba is finally building her udder for real, but she isn't in this race as far as I'm concerned....I think she isn't due until May 5th or so.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

We have a winner!!!!

Big Betty is now skinny Betty after delivering triplets today around 4:30!!!!

A long pre-labor finally ended when a rear leg joint presented, i went in, the other leg was extended under the belly, but knowing she has delivered many kids in the past, I did not try to 're-postion, just pulled gently while she pushed, with my finger hooked around the joint.

It was a HUGE buckling! Bigger than my other does kids that were born 11 days ago!! He is cute too! Solidly built, very masculine.

25 minutes later, a darling doeling popped out still in her bag of water.
While she was pushing her out, Betty reached her head around and snatched a banana out of my pocket, and ate it!! WHILE PUSHING!!!
Crazy doe! 
Doeling is fine, healthy.

Before I had her dried off, out popped another buckling, almost identical to the first, but a tad smaller. Gorgeous little guy, caramel colored with a white belly band and frosted ears.

I know this post is worthless without pics, but it's too dark out now, hopefully tomorrow. 

We did decide to pull the doeling after she got some colostrum, and we milked some out for her to feed tonight as we transition her to cows milk. We might keep her, not sure. We plan to sell just about all the kids, but I do want the bottle baby sweetness if we keep her. I know you can get babies to be sweet w/out bottle, but I don't have enough free time to ensure that if we don't bottle feed.

Now it's a race for second place, Maggie or Whimsy?? 

What say you?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww congrats!! That's do exciting! And three! Wit woot!!8


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay Betty!!! That is awesome! Congrats on three healthy babies. Can't wait to see pics ; )


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Try to get pics in a few minutes, getting Spencer to take a nap so I have a free minute....

Both Maggie and Whimsy have dropped, no discharge on either today..
Both have very loose, barely there ligs and both have tighter udders. Don't think they have boomed, but it's hard to tell on these little ff girls.

Maggie is crying for me more today, but is eating fine. I am concerned about her poops though... the berries are all connected, like beads on a string. That's a new development in the last few days. Is that normal?
Worms? Can I worm her this close to kidding?

Whimsy got her head stuck in the fence this morning....those tiny horns are just a nuisance! She is being more tolerant of us touching her, and for a girl who was nearly fully wild when we got her, she is being much sweeter. Still eating too, but not as much as usual.

Well, baby is asleep, so I'm going to go try to get pics!  see ya soon!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Pics!!
First is Bettys doeling, she totally has Kiss makeup over her eyes!! -
Next are Bettys ducklings- nearly identical

Next are Lady's doelings. What do you think of them?

Then for those following the kidding race, here are some udder and pooch pics from today of Maggie (Brown) and Whimsy (white) both are first timers, today is day 146 for both.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

What pretty, healthy little does you have! I am in love with all yer girls.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are all adorable. But I just love Betty's doeling, she is just beautiful. Especially love the KISS makeup lol. Just air mail her my way :laugh: And oh my goodness, Maggie and Whimsy look ready to POP!!!

If Maggie's poops aren't mushy or runny I wouldn't be too worried especially if you are planning to worm her on the day of kidding (that's what we always do). It could be as simple as a little diet change, with all the new spring plants and grass starting to pop up.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Maggie is seriously posty, star gazing, ligs gone, no appetite, appetite and keeps digging nests then laying down and getting up!!! I think it will be tonight! She has been this way since late afternoon. Posty legs started a few hours ago, obviously positioning the kids... no goo still.

Whimsy is the same, no signs like Maggie.

Oh, and yes, I worm after kidding, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Maggie May just finished kidding!! About an hour ago, she gave us TWO DOELINGS, AND A BUCKLING!!! Yup, triplets outta that little first timer! AND, as if that wasn't enough, she gave us a blue eyed doeling!!! 

First born was the boy, a big guy looking just like his daddy, minus the blue eyes. He presented head first with one foot forward. Couldn't really get in to adjust anything since she was so small being a ff, I didn't want her to tear. So I gently tugged the head and foot out and downwards as she pushed. He came fairly easily once the shoulders got out.

Next was a fully breech girl, she was easy, until the head. It took a bit of help, but not alot. She was kicking before she got out all the way!

Last was a normal presentation doeling, came so fast I wasn't ready for her!! Good thing my daughter was there assisting!! We were both frantically wiping faces, sucking out noses and mouths and trying to keep the cords off the ground until we could dip and tie them off!

Maggie was not real sure she wanted them nursing, but finally decided it was ok after a few tries. I am very glad we raised her from a little doeling to let us touch and tug her udder and teats! My kids all thought I was weird for messing with her udder area, and for telling them to do it too. I had read about ffs not being used to their udder being touched and then not letting their kids nurse, so I was hoping to keep that risk down by getting her real used to anyone touching her udder and teats. Don't know if it made a difference or not, I'm just glad she is nursing them.

So, what are the chances a little ff ND will be able to feed 3 kids till weaning age? Gotta pull soon if I'm going to need to bottle feed.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Way to go Maggie!!!! Congrats again......are you exhausted yet from all these kiddos lol. She may be able to take care of them just fine. I would just watch her to make sure it doesn't become too demanding. And watch the kiddos weights and make sure they all are getting to nurse enough. You can always supplement with a bottle but let mom be the main food source. If after a couple days it's not seeming to work out then you could always pull one and have a sweet little bottle baby  And of course we will need pics....that is when you get a chance...I'm sure your staying pretty busy


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Decided to bottle feed Maggie's buckling, we want to get him sold quickly, and bottle babies usually sell faster around here.

Still waiting on Whimsy to kid! She still has a very rubbery ligs on one side and none on the other... no discharge, still grazing, belly has definately dropped, udder doesn't look any different from the last whole week....

Yabba is looking like a big barrel, udder is getting big!! She is due either the 29th of this month, or the 6th of next month.

Still need to take pics of Maggie's trips....


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Almost forgot, I was able to milk over a cup out of Big Betty this afternoon, out of just ONE SIDE!!! And there was still lots left in that side, didn't mess with the other side, left it for her kids.

Was just curious how much she had and would give so early in lactation. Can't wait till I can lock kids up for the night to get her overnight fill total. 

I tasted her milk, wasn't goaty, very creamy and rich.... I'm very happy!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! Wow, ff triplets! I had 1 of those last year. And, 1 with a huge single. I'll take the trips any day. I'm glad you pulled a kid. I am not going to make my girls feed more then 2 ever again. Just too hard on them. It's cute when they are little...but...at 4+ weeks you are feeling really sorry for that poor doe.

When you milk...do the same on both sides...you don't want an uneven udder. Make sure the kids are nursing on both sides. We love the milk. Hope it's not too early though...but...sounds like it didn't have colostrum in it still?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, I didnt really milk both sides,(didn't try to get much out from the other side, since it seemed smaller from being nursed on already) was just really happy to get a full cup from just one side before going to the other side. Colostrum was pretty much gone, hers was extremely thick, almost like molasses! (Big Betty). I just dipped a finger in the milk to taste it, didn't take a big drink.
Only 5 days out right now for her, can't wait to see peak lactation on her. 

I was happy and surprised to get trips out of Maggie! Suspected twins, but not trips. Her udder is still small, but I will watch to make sure her kids are getting enough milk. She seems kinda reluctant to feed them, often jumping away from one in particular. But their bellies always feel full and they seem energetic, so I'm taking the wait and see approach. Don't want her thinking she can just not care for her kids, she's gotta learn too. Not too worried yet...

Whimsy is driving me nuts!!! Her tail head is all high, ligs are gone, udder is bigger, I'd say it's boomed, all this since yesterday afternoon. But, no goo, no obvious contractions, still eating like a pig, chewing cud, no nesting....grrrrrr! It's day 150!! 
Do myotonic goats have a longer gestation than Nigerians???
Maybe she got bred a few days after the others....She wasn't in standing heat the same day as the others, but did accept the buck the same day...

She is such a quiet doe, I hope she at least makes some noise to let us know when she goes into labor.

Never thought she would be last to go, but I guess anything is possible with goats ! 

My latest problem is that the herd seems to hate the hay I just bought! It's a grass alfalfa mix and they are just picking through it, wasting and ignoring 75% of it!! And acting starving in the meantime!! They always ate this hay before, and I have 4 bales left, buying new is not in the budget, taking it back isn't an option. Snooty girls gonna have to learn to like it or eat more pasture!!! (They get grain daily too)


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Still no progress on Whimsy....

What is her deal??? She does realise the babies have to come out, right!?? 

She is pretty high on the myotonic scale, she goes stiff and falls over all the time, and often locks up when another goat just walks by her. She usually stiffness up when she is getting up from laying down too. 
I hope she doesn't get all stiff trying to have her kids. She is our first fainting goat, so I don't know what to expect, if anything.

It is day 151 from first possible breeding date.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go soon for you.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Tell her it's time to give em' up lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Rootin' for the girls!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Still nothin on Whimsy....

She did spend more time hiding away from the herd, but she's a loner anyways.
I was able to feel baby moving on her side, felt like one big baby. Hope not, Whimsy is small and an ff, so even twin boys would be ok, as long as it's not one huge baby....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Feelin' the same way with one of my does. She's not a FF, but the vet did an ultrasound, and we could only see one baby! And my doe is huge! Really hoping there is one more hiding in there.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

We finally have some progress on Whimsy!!

This morning she had a big white gob of goo hanging from her vulva! First sign of anything other than pee coming gotta that spot!! Of course, another goat ran past her and wiped off, so I couldn't get pictures..

But hey, I'll take what I can get at day 152!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Just noticed, her udder has definately boomed, teats are full and stirred! I thought she boomed yesterday, but boy was I wrong!

Only hard thing is since she stiffens so much, so often, it's hard to tell if she is posty, contracting, or just her normal stiff self. Her appetite is still very good.

Pretty sure it will be today....or tonight.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yaaay!! How exciting! Hopefully all goes smooth and you will have some kids before too long!!  good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Come on Whimsy!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Bad kidding, update soon, gotta run back out


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh no hope all turns out okay

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Ssoooooo...

After 4 hours of real labour, we only had two hooves popping in and out. I went in and felt the head, it was HUGE and badly positioned, curled under the legs, ear presenting first, it was weird. I pulled, I tugged, I pushed legs back in to try to reposition the head, but no luck.

This kid was way too big to get out myself. No way was there room for legs and that head to get past the bones around her cervix. After trying for 20 minutes, and not seeing the legs move anymore, I called my vet.

She was at a goat show, almost an hour away!! So we waited, left Whimsy alone for a bit to not be stressed by us. I prepared my children for the inevitable....mom might make it, but baby was too big and has been too long in the canal. When that happens, the baby usually dies, so don't expect a new kid. That was hard...

After an eternal 40 minutes Elaine the vet got here. (Pretty sure she was speeding to get here so fast!) She wasted no time and got to work. She even called her mom in to the scene, her mom has been a local goat midwife for years and years in these parts. Her mom was not sure the kid would fit through....That got me worried! Can't afford a c-section right now.

Then the piglet puller (rope for pulling stuck piglets out of mom pig) was applied. Hands went in to reposition, push and pull. Elaine was pulling that rope as hard as she could, while Whimsy screamed and we held her tight so Elaine could pull.

After about 45 minutes of pulling and trying, FINALLY, finally a head popped out. And then......an eye blinked. YES!!!!! NO FREAKING WAY!!!
A few more tugs and pushes, and out popped a HUGE, gorgeous, LIVE buckling!! (NO surprise it was a male, huh?!)

That was the roughest, hardest, scariest, most heart pounding kidding ever for us!! My children were shocked the baby is alive, and so am I!

So, little Brody and his mom Whimsy are peacefully resting in the pen. Whimsy got all her meds for pain and infection, as well as molasses water and some yummy grain. She has nursed her little guy and is caring for him. He has a bloody nose, but hopefully that will clear up on its own.

I also got about a cup of colostrum from her, and she still had tons left. I did syringe a bit into his mouth, just to be sure, but we did see him nurse. Just hope he makes it over night. He is already bigger than the doe born on the 2nd of this month and the bucks born last Saturday, the 13th. A nice little mix of ND and fainter. 

Well....So far, all's well that ends well, right?!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats on the new boy. How scary is that. I am so sorry she had to deal with that kind of pain. SO sad when you cant help them, but so happy to hear they are doing better. Sending good vibes your way for continued recovery.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Please let me know if you decide to sell Lady's girl! She is gorgeous!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness...poor Whimsy! I'm sure you both were so scared. Getting those huge single's out is never an easy task. I am so glad that you were able to get him out and ALIVE....that is awesome!!! Can't wait to see pics of this little monster....I love fainting goats. I hope you and Whimsy are feeling better after such a stressful night.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, that's scary. We had a similar kidding. Kid didn't make it, doe needed c-section, then she almost didn't make it.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

All the kids are doing great, moms are happy and eating like pigs! 

Still have Yabba due sometime in the next 13 days! She is getting big, gave quads last kidding, but I'm thinking twin doelings or boy girl twins, hopefully I get blue eyed polled kids.

Since I wasn't sure about another doe being settled, I didn't add her to this post, but Honey Boo Boo is due in June, the 16th if she goes 145 days.

Serenityfarms- nearly all the kids are for sale, as well as a few does.
But I don't ship, so unless you're planning a road trip to sunny California, she might have to stay with us!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Your kids are so cute. Where in California are you?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

We are about an hour's drive from Sacramento, in a little town called Penn valley. I deliver as far as Sacramento, but that's about as car as I can go. 
Thanks for the compliment! We just love them!! This is our first real, big kidding season, several ffs that we raised from babies. We are so attached, don't know how we can choose who to keep!! Can't keep but one or two with ours son's condition plus our other does... gotta let them go somehow!

Great news is it turns out I will be able to register all the kids, except Whimsys of course. There was an issue with the bucks registered owner versus me when I owned him, but it's cleared up via the breeder I bought him from. Yay! We need the $ from selling registered kids to offset the costs of our sons cancer treatments, so it's really great now to have that worry gone!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:


> We are about an hour's drive from Sacramento, in a little town called Penn valley. I deliver as far as Sacramento, but that's about as car as I can go.
> Thanks for the compliment! We just love them!! This is our first real, big kidding season, several ffs that we raised from babies. We are so attached, don't know how we can choose who to keep!! Can't keep but one or two with ours son's condition plus our other does... gotta let them go somehow!
> 
> Great news is it turns out I will be able to register all the kids, except Whimsys of course. There was an issue with the bucks registered owner versus me when I owned him, but it's cleared up via the breeder I bought him from. Yay! We need the $ from selling registered kids to offset the costs of our sons cancer treatments, so it's really great now to have that worry gone!


So glad you were able to register them. Wish you were closer we are central California and that far is out of my budget. I would love to get a polled doe though. Maybe the rest of my goats will have does and my budget will change!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Still waiting on Yabba...She gets so antisocial when she gets close to kidding. She's a total air head anyways, and we ask her daily if we are allowed to pet her, lol! She answers by either running away, or gently lowering her head for a scratch. She always has this far away look in her eyes, like she is either incredibly stupid, or very distrustful. I think its a mixture of both, plus alot of "that's just Yabba" thrown in.

Her ligs are just barely starting to soften, udder is still small, no goo of any kind. She didn't have any signs her last kidding until the day before, so I'm not expecting much warning. If she was bred December 5th, we saw breeding and evidence under the tail, she could go to 150 like last time, and be due May 4th. Her belly is pretty small, compared to her last kidding, but that was QUADS, so who knows? I already have an order for a colorful, polled buckling out of her, I sure hope she comes through!

The wait is hard, but after all the other kiddings, the bloom is off the rose, so to speak, when it comes to kidding this year.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How's all your girls and their babies doing? How is Miss Yabba? Is she getting close yet?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Still waiting on Yabba.... ligs are almost gone on one side, still obvious on the other side. Her udder is no where near boom, at least compared to last year. I must have missed her being bred at a later date... December 5th was the last breeding we knew of, but the buck was still around, so could have been later?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Yabba Finally kidded!!!! After hours of labor with no progress, no goo, just yelling and contracting, I got concerned.

When she seemed tired and worn out, I got scared and jumped into action. I gave her molasses water for hydration, tums for calcium, a b vitamin shot for energy, then went in for a quick feel for kids.

Felt a bubble, so just kinda kept my hand in there since she wasn't pushing much if I took my hand out. I guess she needed motivation to push, and my hand made her uncomfortable enough to be willing to push a bit more.

She delivered a cute buck after a few minutes, then a darling blue eyed doeling 10 minutes later. 

It was a fairly easy delivery, but looking back, I should not have let her labor go so long before going in. She was almost too tired to deliver. I missed the first part of her last kidding, so I kept waiting for goo or a bubble to show....didn't know how she acted in early labor. 

Lesson learned, and all are doing great!! Will be posting pics eventually, it's bed time now and a busy day tomorrow. Udder pics for evaluation will be coming too!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

:fireworks: Yay Yabba! Can't wait to see those babies! I bet you are glad to be off of maternity watch lol.


----------

